# fertility Firm Offers Cambridge Students £750 for Donor Eggs



## silvergirl (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2143184/Fertility-firm-offers-Cambridge-University-girls-750-eggs.html

/links


----------

